# FHA sale results



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Below is the link to the results of the first auction of the year. As predicted, price are down a bit from last year, however they do expect price to go up in the next auctions.

http://www.furharvesters.com/results/2014/January/jan14us.pdf


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks 220


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Ruger. I had forgotten about that sale being over.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, I always found the second auction had the best prices.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx 220... no bobcat/lynx $$ ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Thanx 220... no bobcat/lynx $$ ?


cat sale at the next auctions


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

hassell said:


> Thanks for sharing, I always found the second auction had the best prices.


I agree hassell, later auctions have the later higher quality pelts.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

That doesn't look too bad. I want to get into trapping to try and help out the cost of my driving around. None of the places around here hire hard working 16 year olds I guess?!?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks like the mink went for peanuts. Hope to see an improvement in the NAFA auction in Feb!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> I agree hassell, later auctions have the later higher quality pelts.


 In the 80's there were auctions just about every month starting in Nov., Dec auction was considered the best with Feb. coming in second, was tough to get 50 or so in time for Dec. as the weather always seemed to screw a trapper up. Times have sure changed.


----------



## cocoyote (May 2, 2011)

Those are Number 1 select goods. Bout the only thing that shined is beaver. Even the zoo prices are way off.(zoo- refers to bears,wolves,seals and such in auctions) Still hearing 30-40% of on cats, and most items will remain at 30% off. Not a big deal, just gotta work smarter and harder.


----------

